# GTR almost seized by traffic cops



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Right, got pulled over at a stop check full an army of traffic cops. The reason as they explained I was pulled over in the first place was the front number plate as being too small. Once pulled over they had other bigger issues with the car as follows.

Semi slick Potenza tyres they said were illegal.
The tow eye in the front bumper as dangerous, which wasn't a surprise, they made a big fuss out of it.
The car as being too low specially the front bumper with the splitter about 2" off the ground.
Exaust being too loud and they realized after that it didnt have a cat either.
Issued a PG9 which requires me to get it MOT'd again. The car as they described it was dangerous for road use 
For some odd reason they then asked me to pop the bonnet so that they can have a look at the engine and they kept saying it's a nice car repetitively.
In the end one of the cops said we are gonna seize your vehicel as it shouldn't be on the road. you need to come and pick it up from the compound by a recovery. They ordered one of them recovery trucks that can lift the whole car off the ground, but due to side skirts and other issues and not to cause damage, they luckily cancelled the recovery option but chose to drive it themselves to a compound.
Right this was worrying because the changing gears with the dog box needs some skill and needs to be done correctly otherwise the dog box can break, which I explained to them, and they had no idea what I was going on about.
the cop jumps in the carbon bucket seat struggling to get in, started the car and cannot put it into reverse, at this point I got really worried and I had to tell him not to do anything stupid or he will break the dog box. I explained to him briefly how to shift. Finally due to these complications they decided not to seize it but asked me to recover it myself and not to drive it unless I get the tyres changed and get another MOT done,what a nightmare ! had to leave the car there and walk it. not a happy bunny


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Are you 100% sure they were real cops?:nervous:
Scarey stuff!!!
feel for you mate.
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Are the tyres illegal for road use?

And any chance of a picture of your towing eye?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Are you 100% sure they were real cops?:nervous:
> Scarey stuff!!!
> feel for you mate.
> :thumbsup:
> bob


they seemed to be more than real mate had all them Mitsubish Pjero and BMW estate traffic police cars and about 10 of them standing blocking one lane of a dual carriage way with cones for a routine check. They also asked me to stand close to the onboard camera so that I could be videoed.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Sounds pretty legit!
Where on earth did this happen?
Have you herd anything else about it since?

bob


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> Are the tyres illegal for road use?
> 
> And any chance of a picture of your towing eye?


The tyres they said were for racetrack use only, not for the road.
tow eye pic, let me post one.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Sounds pretty legit!
> Where on earth did this happen?
> Have you herd anything else about it since?
> 
> bob


on the Bath Road Hounslow, West London, quite close to Heathrow ariport.
the car is still parked on the layby and I'm waiting for a flatbed recovery, a tilt one that sits flat on the ground. nightmare after nightmare, normal flatbed recoveries cannot load it as it's too low and wouldnt go on it.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> Right, got pulled over at a stop check full an army of traffic cops. The reason as they explained I was pulled over in the first place was the front number plate as being too small. Once pulled over they had other bigger issues with the car as follows.
> 
> Semi slick Potenza tyres they said were illegal.
> The tow eye in the front bumper as dangerous, which wasn't a surprise, they made a big fuss out of it.
> ...


Don't take this the wrong way but are you of ethnic origin? A lot of police seem to take fun in picking on certain people... I am half Thai myself and have been in a few situations with the police where i thought they were being a**holes because of my race (wont go into details). I think sometimes like anyone else they have their ''off-days'' and get in a bit of a mood and decide to take it out on someone else. Must have been hard walking away from the car ...


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

So you're with it still yeah? (hope so and its ok).
Obviously you already know they cant tow it front wheels suspended!

bob


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but are you of ethnic origin? A lot of police seem to take fun in picking on certain people... I am half Thai myself and have been in a few situations with the police where i thought they were being a**holes because of my race (wont go into details). I think sometimes like anyone else they have their ''off-days'' and get in a bit of a mood and decide to take it out on someone else. Must have been hard walking away from the car ...


nah mate, that wasn't the issue. but they were just being proper c**ts.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> So you're with it still yeah? (hope so and its ok).
> Obviously you already know they cant tow it front wheels suspended!
> 
> bob


no towing no-more, I'm awaiting a tilt flatbed recovery that is quite rare to find so still waiting for On-Time to give me an update, and I dare not be tempted to jump in the driver seat and drive away as all the cops have left now


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> no towing no-more, I'm awaiting a tilt flatbed recovery that is quite rare to find so still waiting for On-Time to give me an update, and I dare not be tempted to jump in the driver seat and drive away as all the cops have left now


That could end up as a night in the cells , not worth it...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> That could end up as a night in the cells , not worth it...


If they can catch me that is :chuckle: but no, I won't be stupid enough, no point in that. oh and also where the car is parked literally in front of it is one of them blue cameras. I dont know what camera that is but definitely something to do with the police I believe.


----------



## BlueRalph (Mar 25, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> nah mate, that wasn't the issue. but they were just being proper c**ts.


I'd expect nothing less from remploy's finest :chuckle:


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> If they can catch me that is :chuckle: but no, I won't be stupid enough, no point in that. oh and also where the car is parked literally in front of it is one of them blue cameras. I dont know what camera that is but definitely something to do with the police I believe.


As your avatar says - R33GTR Time Attack TRracing... they probably wouldn't catch you for sh*t :chuckle:... if that's what you're driving at the moment.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Thats sounds like a nightmare mate,i have been pulled so many times in mine and they have just let me drive off.

I would never let them fools drive my car. I am not too far away if you need any help let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> As your avatar says - R33GTR Time Attack TRracing... they probably wouldn't catch you for sh*t :chuckle:... if that's what you're driving at the moment.


yeat that's the exact one mate, the time attack machine with 850 horses


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

gutted for you mate, my Focus RS was fully decatted and I always worried of this scenario!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

asiasi said:


> Thats sounds like a nightmare mate,i have been pulled so many times in mine and they have just let me drive off.
> 
> I would never let them fools drive my car. I am not too far away if you need any help let me know :thumbsup:


cheers for that pal, but it's ok I'm patiently waiting for this god damn recovery to come. It will go back to my garage and then need to do another MOT to get it off the PG9, flagged on the police system. Thanks for your offer of help though


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The ground clearance is not an offence but I believe is an MPOT failure. the towing eye is illegal. No CAT is illegal. I can't comment on the front plate as you don't have one on show


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

If i was you, i would have told them id wait till they are done here, and would follow them to impound, or go between the 2 cars. 

They are just jealous  ive seen some real shit boxes on the road there that would pose far more threat to people than a well sorted GTR.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Rain said:


> If i was you, i would have told them id wait till they are done here, and would follow them to impound, or go between the 2 cars.
> 
> They are just jealous  ive seen some real shit boxes on the road there that would pose far more threat to people than a well sorted GTR.


3 of the cops stood by the tow eye and one of them put his knee on it saying 
"this will shred someones leg off!" very dangerous for pedestrians.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Mate this is sad news. i was wondering why i hadnt seen you drive past me today.

Let me know if i can do anything to help.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> The ground clearance is not an offence but I believe is an MPOT failure. the towing eye is illegal. No CAT is illegal. I can't comment on the front plate as you don't have one on show


the front plate is very small actually, similar to what you'd have on a super bike but slightly bigger  that I know is illegal and I expected a fine for that, but other stuff they dag in just got worse and worse. They new all the tricks in the trade as it were.. with modified cars thus their enquiry for exhaust emissions and noise pollution, de-cat etc.


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

thats unbelievable!

I can't imagine working on my car only to have the coppers tell me its all got to go!

rubbish, what a police state!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Mate this is sad news. i was wondering why i hadnt seen you drive past me today.
> 
> Let me know if i can do anything to help.


haha I was on the way mate, but never to get there 
thanks mate, I'll be ok, and it will soon be on the road again :thumbsup:


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

What actual model of tyre are they ? and are you in for TA this year ? if so what class, would be great to see a stronger GTR challenge there


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mwebster said:


> What actual model of tyre are they ? and are you in for TA this year ? if so what class, would be great to see a stronger GTR challenge there


I'll post the exact tyre make, so as for others to know if they have similar.
As for a challenge, yeah sure, always up for that. though at this point in time I just need to take it home


----------



## zenwahwong56 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Nigel,

Sad to hear what has happend, if you need help towing it or any thing give me a buzz happy to help, u still got my number.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

zenwahwong56 said:


> Hey Nigel,
> 
> Sad to hear what has happend, if you need help towing it or any thing give me a buzz happy to help, u still got my number.


hey buddy how you been? thanks man I just got her back home  what an ordeal it was. thanks to the f-ing cops for putting me through all this 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mwebster said:


> What actual model of tyre are they ? and are you in for TA this year ? if so what class, would be great to see a stronger GTR challenge there


righ mebster the tyres details
Bridgstone Potenza, Steel belted Radial RE540S
K9801 540SZ

I need to do a search on them to see if they really are illegal for street use. I'm pretty sure I have seen them on the lotus Exige's.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks chaps for offering to help  got her back home 


:thumbsup:


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

What a story mate, would drive there to help you but my car's at abbey...

They're just jealous pri**s mate, the sound of your engine and transmission certainly draws attention and that's enough for them to pull you over unfortunatelly. 
Don't give up mate, you're the only one I know that drives f1 car everyday to work  
:clap:


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

bath rd Hounslow, how come I ain't spotted ya before...

anyways good to hear ya got it back home safely..


----------



## zenwahwong56 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,

Yes all good mate, glad to hear you got your car back home! Hopefully every thing will be sorted and we can all meet up soon.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

RadoGTST said:


> What a story mate, would drive there to help you but my car's at abbey...
> 
> They're just jealous pri**s mate, the sound of your engine and transmission certainly draws attention and that's enough for them to pull you over unfortunatelly.
> Don't give up mate, you're the only one I know that drives f1 car everyday to work
> :clap:


hey Rado how you keeping mate? yeah man it hasn't been my day today, but luckily got back home  and feel disgusted, if i may say so. 
will get her back on the road and off the police system as flagged soon as. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

zenwahwong56 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes all good mate, glad to hear you got your car back home! Hopefully every thing will be sorted and we can all meet up soon.


yeah Zen deffo, give us a shout mate any day once I'm back on track, we'll catch up :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

ragt20 said:


> bath rd Hounslow, how come I ain't spotted ya before...
> 
> anyways good to hear ya got it back home safely..


Where abouts do you live mate? and what color is your GTR? Is it not a black one with white TE37s ?


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> Where abouts do you live mate? and what color is your GTR? Is it not a black one with white TE37s ?


I'm local to Hounslow, got a MNP R33, which is poorly at present


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Hope it won't take long before it's back on road.
Let us know how you getting on mate


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

ragt20 said:


> I'm local to Hounslow, got a MNP R33, which is poorly at present


ah ok, never seen a MNP one around, get it on the road mate, would love to see a nice color GTR hovering around too :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

RadoGTST said:


> Hope it won't take long before it's back on road.
> Let us know how you getting on mate


hope so too, it won't be long by the looks of it as the wheather seems tempting enough. I shall keep you posted mated deffo.
btw hope you are settling down fine in your new place, one of my mates said he sees your car parked by some ally way near Twyford.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

f###ing pigs they just make excuses half the time id like to know what real knowledge they have on cars to tell you whats legal or not as most of them cant even find a dipstick on a skyline if they spent more time catching ppl without insurance for a start we would all have a better time rant over glad everything turned out ok for you loy of car to be sat unattended


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds like a bit of a shitter mate, glad you got it back home. With regards to the tyres I always thought full track tyres had the wording "not legal for highway use" on them. Remember seeing it on some hand cut slicks on an RS1800 BDA years ago.


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Had a quick look and the Dot code must have an E on it for it to be road legal in the EU, if it has that then they are supposed to be fine.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

bignath4607 said:


> f###ing pigs they just make excuses half the time id like to know what real knowledge they have on cars to tell you whats legal or not as most of them cant even find a dipstick on a skyline if they spent more time catching ppl without insurance for a start we would all have a better time rant over glad everything turned out ok for you loy of car to be sat unattended


knowledge.... forget about it totally, you should have seen their faces when they heard the word dog box loool they were like "you what !" they just enjoy terrorizing people for whatever lame excuse they find and make sure they capitalise on that giving the power they have. They were so glad to have hunted down what they were looking for with a blindfold.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Nigel-Power said:


> I'll post the exact tyre make, so as for others to know if they have similar.
> As for a challenge, yeah sure, always up for that. though at this point in time I just need to take it home


Is that a yes or no to actually being in/doing TimeAttack??!?!?!


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> hope so too, it won't be long by the looks of it as the wheather seems tempting enough. I shall keep you posted mated deffo.
> btw hope you are settling down fine in your new place, one of my mates said he sees your car parked by some ally way near Twyford.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yeah, I'm around this area now, all fine thanks 
Still looking for a garage unfortunatelly. Real PITA to find one to be honest.
Hope we'll catch up for a meet soon, good luck with sorting things out mate!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Adam Kindness said:


> Is that a yes or no to actually being in/doing TimeAttack??!?!?!


Would love to be in the real thing mate, this time with a Hollinger squential


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mwebster said:


> Had a quick look and the Dot code must have an E on it for it to be road legal in the EU, if it has that then they are supposed to be fine.


had a look, no E coding or nothing, so the cops must have had reasonable excuse for what prompted them to do.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Sounds like a bit of a shitter mate, glad you got it back home. With regards to the tyres I always thought full track tyres had the wording "not legal for highway use" on them. Remember seeing it on some hand cut slicks on an RS1800 BDA years ago.


I havn't had a look close up, though I noticed a small writing on the side wall close to the knerling sayin "track tyres" 
As the cop was examining the tyres he had to write everything down on a notepad, and he wrote down all the details that he could read on the tyres side wall. spent about 4-5 minutes examining the details of the tyre as he sat by it.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Did you get banned from driving? If not, I wouldn't complain mate!

I believe it's 3 points a tyre, X 4 = 12 = banned!

:nervous:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Nigel-Power said:


> Would love to be in the real thing mate, this time with a Hollinger squential


I must be missing something LOL


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Trev said:


> Did you get banned from driving? If not, I wouldn't complain mate!
> 
> I believe it's 3 points a tyre, X 4 = 12 = banned!
> 
> :nervous:


that's correct, this was my biggest fear at the beginning as the cop said "you are driving on four illegal tyres sir" and he counted in front of my face sayin that's 3X4 12 points on your licence. I have a clean licence so at this point all I was thinking about is the points.. I was just praying, that would mean a straight ban. but as I sat on the pavement and let them do their inspection they must have felt a bit sorry for me. and completely forgot about mentioning about the points. so I still think I was lucky enough to get away with it, giving the fact that they confirmed the tyres weren't road legal and issued a PG9. 
so yeah, thank god!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Still a right load of crap though for you 

My MOT has NEVER needed the CAT and I'm fascinated to see how/if it will pass with my Tow Eye fitted :nervous:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Adam Kindness said:


> I must be missing something LOL


alright let me rephrase that... "for the first time" 
yes I'm gonna take part in it mate. a few tweeks and it's all gonna be ready and worthy enough to take part.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Trev said:


> Still a right load of crap though for you
> 
> My MOT has NEVER needed the CAT and I'm fascinated to see how/if it will pass with my Tow Eye fitted :nervous:


Trev there is no way my car will pass MOT under the strict emission regulations. I done it last year and it failed the emission test by a big margine.
The only way is to take it to this garage that I know and they can somehow ignore the emissions, and give me a new MOT, but they will charge me a fair bit for it.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

by the sounds of it, it sounds as if you was compliant which is what I would've done and pretty much always do when I get stopped. when you start mouthing it off then the real fun starts. you cant really challenge them be honest.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Remember the Manchester cops last year who took a yellow Evo 'to the pound' but somehow stuffed it properly into someone's front garden on the way? 

That crash box may just have saved your precious R33. Bummer of a story. Hope the A4 out to Heathrow is too busy for them to do stuff like that... 

Oh, and try one of those folding tow hooks.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Thrust said:


> Remember the Manchester cops last year who took a yellow Evo 'to the pound' but somehow stuffed it properly into someone's front garden on the way?
> 
> That crash box may just have saved your precious R33. Bummer of a story. Hope the A4 out to Heathrow is too busy for them to do stuff like that...
> 
> Oh, and try one of those folding tow hooks.


yeah the folding tow eye seems like an ideal replacement. 
On the same exact spot between Henley's round about and the Waggoners round about on the A4 the routine checks always take place, just before evening rush hour or sometimes at around 11am onwards. On the approach the traffic was really slow so never saw the police barricade. but I have been past the place before withouting being flagged so I never thought of getting stopped this time round, but the noise just attracted all of them to look curiously.


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

lol yeah have spotted them on that stretch of the Bath Rd many a time, hence I always go straight down the A312 onto the Staines road and then carry on my way, just avoids them totally and any uncessary hassle...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

ragt20 said:


> lol yeah have spotted them on that stretch of the Bath Rd many a time, hence I always go straight down the A312 onto the Staines road and then carry on my way, just avoids them totally and any uncessary hassle...


That's exactly what I was thinking mate, I will forget about that stretch completely. A312 then chuck a left on the A30  I'm sure that will save me a lot of time and agro.


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Guys for a towing eye we use a converted red seatbelt doubled over attached to the suspension top, sorts the road and race problem out straight away


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Its the tyres alone that caused you this trouble-I think they would of let you off with a caution on the other points they mentioned.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

mwebster said:


> Guys for a towing eye we use a converted red seatbelt doubled over attached to the suspension top, sorts the road and race problem out straight away


Is this a homemade jobbie? Do you have a piccie of one in place and how it fits?


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

ref the mot i think if you car is registered as an import and there is no equivalant uk car and origionally registered before jun 95 then it only has to pass the 3.5% or something like that


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Thrust said:


> Is this a homemade jobbie? Do you have a piccie of one in place and how it fits?


I have a seatbelt type approach on my road legal race car









:thumbsup:

Bad luck getting stopped, once they've got you they'll look for everything. I've even heard of them thinking something was illegal, taking notes, going back to the station and finding out whether it was, so it could have been worse!


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

We had it made but with the right gear you can make it yourself


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Toni & MWebster, mmmm.... nice, many thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

gtr-loz said:


> ref the mot i think if you car is registered as an import and there is no equivalant uk car and origionally registered before jun 95 then it only has to pass the 3.5% or something like that


There is a loop hole for imports , if the engine could never pass emissions and you can get a letter from the maker to that effect you can be tested on Pre 75 Regs which is just a visual smoke test, however , I would recomend fitting a decat silencer, no drop in power , does a great job and puts a box in place of the cat so it is not so obvious it has been bypassed :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mwebster said:


> Guys for a towing eye we use a converted red seatbelt doubled over attached to the suspension top, sorts the road and race problem out straight away


That's definitely a good alternative :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Nigel why not use a TRS tow strap?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

TREG said:


> Its the tyres alone that caused you this trouble-I think they would of let you off with a caution on the other points they mentioned.


Reason for a PG9 to be isssued was mainly tyres! and other minor issues, such as front licence plate too small
get rid of the tow eye as it's dangerous
They also pulled the hand brake all the way up and suggested it does not lock within three knuckles  although the hand brake works perfectly fine

Now the nightmare is that I have to climb a mountain to get an MOT done, the main problem will be the emissions. On top of the fact that I need to recover the car to an MOT station with a tow truck. 

really pee'd off to be in the situation, but I gotta get on with it, no choice.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

i have a friend (GTR owner) who has a tow truck that could help if you're struggling let me know


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Nigel why not use a TRS tow strap?


yeah, I'm currently looking for alternative options. will have to get it sorted out. TRS one looks ideal too.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> i have a friend (GTR owner) who has a tow truck that could help if you're struggling let me know


thanks pal, that'll be ideal, will give you a shout when required :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

gtr-loz said:


> ref the mot i think if you car is registered as an import and there is no equivalant uk car and origionally registered before jun 95 then it only has to pass the 3.5% or something like that


car is a 96 twin airbag model, manufactured in November 95, registered in the Uk 2009. Just spoke to the MOT garage and they are not having it. They said VOSA is up their a** constantly and they wouldn't risk it or they will be shut down. Now this VOSA malarkey ! it's just getting worse.


----------



## Wraith (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice looking car though mate. Love white wheels on white cars.


----------



## scots-wrx (Sep 7, 2008)

You dont need tow the gtr to the mot station, You can drive it there on the day its booked in for the mot, Mot,s are getting harder and harder to pass or find a nice friendly garage that will help your car thought its emissions test.


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

Speaking of tow hooks, check out 
Kansai Service's tow hook.

The black part screws onto the original towing area and acts as an extension. The best part is the tow hook (orange part) can be taken off, and screwed back on when you need it. It will fit the original front lip of an R32 and R33.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Whats the problem?

You got a tug for driving a car with 4 illegal tyres, an illegal number plate, and a dangerous protusion at the front. And that's just the first glance finds, before they even get on one knee and have a look under the car for a missing cat.

I don't see you have any grounds for complaint whatsoever. If you got caught in a shower and your tyres had no grip because of the conditions and you were involved in an accident where somebody was injured, or even worse, killed, your insurance would be invalidated because the car isn't road legal. And how are the families of those injured or killed supposed to get compensation if you're an uninsured driver? And that's exactly what you are.

Still think you are hard done by, by the cops?

To be frank, you're lucky you kept your car and your licence, mate.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

scots-wrx said:


> You dont need tow the gtr to the mot station, You can drive it there on the day its booked in for the mot, Mot,s are getting harder and harder to pass or find a nice friendly garage that will help your car thought its emissions test.


I know you can drive a car to the MOT garage if you have booked a time for an MOT test and the car has not got an MOT on it, that by law you can do, but not at this instance as I have a PG9 and a flag on the police system. I did discuss this issue with the cops too and they said "NO, the tyre will never touch the tarmac unless you get it all done and MOT'd, gotta recover to the MOT place" 
That's fine, I'm not worried about the transportation, but passing the MOT iteslf.
but I'll get it sorted somehow.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Max Boost said:


> Whats the problem?
> 
> You got a tug for driving a car with 4 illegal tyres, an illegal number plate, and a dangerous protusion at the front. And that's just the first glance finds, before they even get on one knee and have a look under the car for a missing cat.
> 
> ...


No mate I dont think I'm hard done by the cops at all, if you read my previous post I did say I'm thankful that they spared my licence and in fact I did not blame them for stopping me for displaying an illegally small number plate. And also if you read my post I also did say that I agreed with the cops statement of describing the tow eye as dangerous + they did check under the car and found out there was no cat ! I'm not really complaining about the legalities here, but just the hassle I'm going through to get another MOT done which is very hard to do. I have no option now but to put a cat on, on the exhaust system so that it can pass the MOT. I have already purchased X 4 road legal tyres for it that will go on her before she is taken to the MOT garage. With regards to all this scenario that you just made up about killing people and compensation etc, don't forget any car can kill a pedestrian even at speeds of 40+ you don't need to have a tow hook to kill them. but then again I do agree with the law, if they said its dangerous I agreed with them and therefore I'm looking for alternatives. I'd personally say that them semi slick tyres have phenomenal grip a lot more than road legal tyres do trus me. which affects your braking and acceleration. But the law is the law and I'm not arguing with them nor I did at the time when I got stopped. And I'm doing everything I can to obey the law and the cops request.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

whys it so hard to pass the MOT?

Fit legal tyres, and fit a CAT!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Adam Kindness said:


> whys it so hard to pass the MOT?
> 
> Fit legal tyres, and fit a CAT!


That's exactly what I just said I will do Adam kindness, putting the legal stuff aint difficult but passing the emissions is what the problem is. I wonder if putting the cat back will restrict the emissions enough for it to pass the MOT. I have already got the tyers mate. I will replace the exhaust and then recover it to the MOT place fingers crossed. the car is extensively modified so I have no clue whether the cat will bring the emission levels to what would be acceptable and within the boundaries of legality, hopefully it will.


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

if your car is mapped correctly then it should you should have an afr of around 14.7 at idle before the cat, maybe a tad richer if you have harsh cams etc but this is really the same as a normal road car as there is no load on the vehicle it should be fine


----------



## zenwahwong56 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Nigel,

If you need a cat let me know, I have one you can use, or I might have a spare one to give you. pm If u need one.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

zenwahwong56 said:


> Hi Nigel,
> 
> If you need a cat let me know, I have one you can use, or I might have a spare one to give you. pm If u need one.


Cheers Zen, I have got one mate from my previous 33, will wack that on. :thumbsup:


----------



## zenwahwong56 (Jan 5, 2010)

No worries mate, it's there if you need it.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

I wonder what damage those steel mesh windows across the front of a police van would cause to a pedestrian ? more damage than i tow eye i should think
but of course police vehicles *DON'T* even need an MOT to be on the road

small plates on an import can be legal, numbers must be 64mm high and have a 10mm stroke

hand brake is bull shite, it must not reach the top of its reserve travel, even 10 'clicks' doesn't make any difference 

if you have a N plate car or newer yes it needs a cat, if its a road side check and they want to cat test the car say it can't be revved over 2500 rpm because the cambelt is overdue and if it breaks during the test you expect them to foot the bill of repair


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

..you do not need to transport it to a pre-arranged Mot , even with the PG9 , the cop is WRONG , ...ring Vosa , ...... good luck matey..............Lee

p.s .... i would not of let a copper attempt to drive my car..... but thats just me....


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Nigel, it wasn't a dig, I was merely pointing out that in an accident you're uninsured. You're only insured if the car is road legal. Any insurance assessor worth his salt will spot the tyres and refuse a payout if somebody tried to claim against you. It's their rules not mine.

Regardless, your car invalidates your insurance no matter how you cut it.


----------



## sifeizai (Mar 8, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> The car as being too low specially the front bumper with the splitter about 2" off the ground.
> Exaust being too loud and they realized after that it didnt have a cat either.


Didnt know that car too low and exhaust too loud could be a reason too. 
will lowered car too dangerous to drive?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

TJB said:


> ..you do not need to transport it to a pre-arranged Mot , even with the PG9 , the cop is WRONG , ...ring Vosa , ...... good luck matey..............Lee
> 
> p.s .... i would not of let a copper attempt to drive my car..... but thats just me....


Really! ah that will make things a bit easier if I could drive it to the garage. I will have to ring VOSA to confirm that as the cops stated otherwise.

As for letting them drive... well I didn't know if I could prohibit them from doing so. 
Once the cop sat in driver's seat he had to reverse so that he could get out of the lay-by, there was another car parked very close in front of my car. 
the cop tries to put it in reverse presuming as you'd do witha normal manual car where the reverse is down right hand corner, in mine the reverse is next to 5th top right hand corner. he didnt realize it wasnt reverse, he had put it into 6th gear  I wasnt aware either and I realized he is reving way to high and the car juddered a forward nearly hitting the car in front, it was at this point I realized he is wrong gear not reverse, so I literally had to scream stop ! phewww ! that's when they decided not to take it away.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

sifeizai said:


> Didnt know that car too low and exhaust too loud could be a reason too.
> will lowered car too dangerous to drive?


I didn't eithere mate, they didnt make much fuss about that though just mentioned it once. their main concern seemed to be tyres and tow hook and no cat.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I understand you were in the wrong and that's fair enough but it sounds like they were spouting a lot of bullshit too and that's part of the problem. Little respect for the public and many seem to think they can do or say whatever they like and you can't disagree as if you do you get arrested.

That copper fancied a drive of your car full stop... If the tyres were indeed illegal what possible justification would there have been for driving your car on the road when it could be picked up? Was it parked dangerously? no of course not.

Well done for convincing them not to drive it and presumably keeping your cool!


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

blue34 said:


> That copper fancied a drive of your car full stop... If the tyres were indeed illegal what possible justification would there have been for driving your car on the road when it could be picked up? Was it parked dangerously? no of course not.


Thats the bit that worries me about all of this. The policeman wanted to drive your car which he has stated is not suitable for the road ? Wtf ? Sounds like they just saw a nice car and wanted to have a jolly in it....just like the idiots that drove and crashed that confiscated Evo mentioned previously.


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

I am planning a seperate key activated Valet mode that restricts the car to 2500rpm, easy enough to do in alot of third party ECU's


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

you can drive the car for mot as long as its booked in .

driving without mot is only a £20.00 max fine you cannot get points on your licence for driving without mot .


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

after much finding out to do, it seems the cop was wrong, I can still drive the car to the MOT station even with the PG9 imposed, so long as the garage has booked a time. Got the tyres changed, cat put in, tow hook taken off. have booked it for tomorrow for MOT.


----------



## sifeizai (Mar 8, 2011)

mwebster said:


> I am planning a seperate key activated Valet mode that restricts the car to 2500rpm, easy enough to do in alot of third party ECU's


nigel is not worrying about the engine but the gearbox as those coopers dont even know how to engage a reverse gear on his dogbox.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

What a rubbish set of circumstances for you 

I now almost feel as though I got off lightly when I was fined £60 for my small front plate this morning. He mentioned the semi slicks on mine too but didnt ask too many questions on them luckily and was sent on my merry way with a ticket for £60 - tried getting out of it with the normal size plate in the boot but no such luck this time heh


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

GhostWKD said:


> What a rubbish set of circumstances for you
> 
> I now almost feel as though I got off lightly when I was fined £60 for my small front plate this morning. He mentioned the semi slicks on mine too but didnt ask too many questions on them luckily and was sent on my merry way with a ticket for £60 - tried getting out of it with the normal size plate in the boot but no such luck this time heh


yeah I have been fined £60 for the plate too. The cops are not having it mate, no excuse as far as they are concerned.

Lucky to have got a slap on the wrist for the tyres though as they clearly are illegal, this is the new version to what I have and it clearly states they are for track use only.

Bridgestone - Potenza - RE-11S - Nengun Performance


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Mines got Yokohama Advan A048's on it at the moment...

Yokohama Advan A048R Tyre | Competition Tyres | Wheels & Tyres | Motorsport Shop | Demon Tweeks

Looks like they're E Marked thus road legal in my instance, not 100% mind


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

skyjuice said:


> you can drive the car for mot as long as its booked in .
> 
> driving without mot is only a £20.00 max fine you cannot get points on your licence for driving without mot .


Its more than that, if the don't give you a fixed penalty (which is min £30) it goes to court and once there any fine you get will also have a £15 victims surcharge added after it.


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Driving without a valid MOT certificate is an offence under Section 47 of the Road Traffic Act 1988, and, although conviction for this offence will not result in penalty points being placed on a driving licence, it carries a maximum fine of £1000. What's more, driving without a valid MOT certificate automatically invalidates the insurance policy and should a driver be involved in an accident, they themselves would have to foot the bill for the damage.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Nigel - hope you have it all sorted now, pm me if you need some 'help' with the mot..


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

GTR33-MP said:


> Nigel - hope you have it all sorted now, pm me if you need some 'help' with the mot..












Nah, you didn't make that obvious at all...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, this car is not a road car anymore, it's being mapped at the moment to 1000ps+ (up by another 100+ hp from what it was before) and it will solely be used for race purposes.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

IP Support said:


> What's more, driving without a valid MOT certificate automatically invalidates the insurance policy and should a driver be involved in an accident, they themselves would have to foot the bill for the damage.


rubbish, you may be held partly liable if the accident was as a direct result of the car not being in a road worthy condition which contributed to the cause, that will be why the fine has an upper limit of £1000

if what you said was true how could

you drive a car to an MOT station for a test
drive the car to or from a place where work to make the car pass a test is being carried out

why, if stopped for no MOT do police not also nick you for no insurance straight away ?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

LiamGTR said:


> Nah, you didn't make that obvious at all...


:bowdown1::chuckle:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

guys GTR33-MP was being nice and only trying to help, who cares if he was being obvious about it or not 

:thumbsup:


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

im sorry to say but if you had been a female they maybe would have been a little more lenient. or at least treated you with a bit more respect. i've been pulled over three times only for minor things and i've always been let on my way without consequence. A lot of it is jealousy

hope thinks work out better in the future..


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Andy W said:


> rubbish, you may be held partly liable if the accident was as a direct result of the car not being in a road worthy condition which contributed to the cause, that will be why the fine has an upper limit of £1000
> 
> if what you said was true how could
> 
> ...


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

tacha_maree said:


> im sorry to say but if you had been a female they maybe would have been a little more lenient. or at least treated you with a bit more respect. i've been pulled over three times only for minor things and i've always been let on my way without consequence. A lot of it is jealousy
> 
> hope thinks work out better in the future..


Next time I take it out on the road you'll see me as a crossdresser driving a time attack GTR, at least now there's an excuse to change the dress code :chuckle: you girls get away with everything !  not fair


:thumbsup:


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

haha i have plenty of lip gloss if u want to finish the look....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That's if you put it on for me  as I don't know how to :nervous: oh and it better be in pink as well


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

wheres your project thread nigel?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

It's not really a project as such, the car was 100% ready as it was, internals and everything else was already to race spec, and HKS 2.8 litre stroker as well. only thing that has bee/being done to it now is changing the turbos from HKS GT2835r 's, to HKS GT3037s and the mapp. The car was already running 860hp, but the new turbos and map will take the figures 1000+


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

You should de-spolier - you get less attention!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

yeh, the spoiler which is on it now, is GT aluminium one and i hate it. But I have already got a Top Secret carbon GT spoiler for it. but you are right, if I take the spoiler out. it will look like a normal car. in fact I'm planning to change the back of the car completely to standard. First I took off those horrible rear bumper spats, and now the rear ricey bumper will come off as well as the spoiler.

this is how it was before and I hated it.. 










I might change the bonnet to a standard one too.


















some more photos of how it was



















































there will be some minor changes, to make it look less ricey as some have suggested, so I will go for a completely standard boot with spoiler, and rear bumper with a Top Secret diffuser installed. :thumbsup:


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Andy W said:


> rubbish, you may be held partly liable if the accident was as a direct result of the car not being in a road worthy condition which contributed to the cause, that will be why the fine has an upper limit of £1000
> 
> if what you said was true how could
> 
> ...


"Even in the above circumstances you may still be prosecuted for driving an unroadworthy vehicle if it doesn’t comply with various regulations affecting its construction and use. Your car insurance may also be invalid."

That is from DVLA website. I agree it says MAY be invalid. Those insurance companies are ALL about paying out. Well known for getting their cheque books out as soon as the claim form hits their desk and not in any way looking for any useable excuse to deny the claim. Right?


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a carbon duck-wing on my GTST. Lost of owners in Oz go this way to make it less attention-worthy to cops and also the 33 looks good with no spoiler.

Downside is you lose down-force. It's not a problem for me as it's a streetcar, but if you are tracking it then could be an issue.

EDIT - I see you have a painted duck-wing anyway.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

well, I would need downforce as it's used for race operations  hence the purchase of the top secret GT spoiler. But I think a 33 looks its best with a standard spoiler.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

IP Support said:


> "Even in the above circumstances you may still be prosecuted for driving an unroadworthy vehicle if it doesn’t comply with various regulations affecting its construction and use. Your car insurance may also be invalid."
> 
> That is from DVLA website. I agree it says MAY be invalid. Those insurance companies are ALL about paying out. Well known for getting their cheque books out as soon as the claim form hits their desk and not in any way looking for any useable excuse to deny the claim. Right?


and you think A.N.other insurance company who's clients car was hit would let the other insurance firm off the hook and take Joe Bloggs the driver to court who only has £500 in the bank ?


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

You're brave running with no air filters.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

woooooooooooooooosh ! well I'm aware of the dangers of a flying stone or something that could destroy the turbo blades, however I don't need filters, prefer maximum volume of air. But the intakes have got mesh in them now


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Andy W said:


> and you think A.N.other insurance company who's clients car was hit would let the other insurance firm off the hook and take Joe Bloggs the driver to court who only has £500 in the bank ?


No, uninsured losses can be recovered from MIB. Welcome to the Motor Insurers' Bureau Anyhoo I'll be the one not risking it by having a valid MOT or by using a trailer.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> woooooooooooooooosh ! well I'm aware of the dangers of a flying stone or something that could destroy the turbo blades, however I don't need filters, prefer maximum volume of air. But the intakes have got mesh in them now


I was thinking more dust, sand, and crap etc, will just wear stuff out (valves, ports, rings) faster IMHO.

Nice R33 anyway. I like the way the cage is done. Is it a bolt in jobbie?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

it only breathes clean air  it's hardly used. No the cage is not a bolt on jobbie, it's FIA approved, the mounts are welded to the chassis.


----------

